# Shrimp Interbreeding



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello aquarists, I was wondering if I bought a colony of cherry red shrimp, then along the way, maybe a few months later, i would buy painted fire reds. Would the shrimp interbreed and would the colour of this mix improve the colours and be more solid than the cherry shrimps?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, but you would not (without some major culling) be able to return to PFR level.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

In my experience, you need to cull neos pretty regularly to maintain grade anyway. So if you had cherries and then got PFRs, you'd want to be culling the cherries in no time. Best to just start with PFRs if that's where you are wanting to end up. 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, thanks guys!


----------

